# Fly Bait For *****



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Anybody tried Fly Bait mixed with Coca-Cola in their feed pens to get rid of a **** problem? I've heard it will kill ***** before they can get out of the pen. Just wondering what else might fall over with the *****.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I wouldn't be poisoning my feeders...

There are plenty of other imaginative ways to get rid of them without poisoning the area everything else will be feeding from.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Mix flybait with a can of catfood. 1-2 tbs.


----------



## CapnKirk (May 24, 2009)

I have never tried it but I know people that have. It is very effective. However, you need to be very careful as it will kill other animals as well.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

We use golden malrin fly bait mixed with a can of sardines in a pie pan. ***** will ear it and be dead within 20'.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

This post is going to get some attention.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Whitetail domains has a big thread on using golden malrin...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Thats it!!! IT WORKS !!!! Never heard of a deer eating cat food or sardines. Have you?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I prefer cherry coke 



slabnabbin said:


> We use golden malrin fly bait mixed with a can of sardines in a pie pan. ***** will ear it and be dead within 20'.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

it is a violation of federal and state laws to use a pesticide in a manner inconsistent with its labeling. it too is a violation of federal and state laws to CAUSE THE MISUSE of a pesticide. this means that if someone is telling someone how to use a pesticide that isn't labeled for that particular use, then he/she shall be equally and severely liable along with the person who is actually making the illegal pesticide application. the folks that regulate the use/misuse of pesticides regularly monitor this and other websites...

also, the secondary and tertiary poisonings that could result for the initial misuse of a pesticide will get the state and federal game wardens involved.

just some friendly advice from someone who knows a guy...

rbt2


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

So you think these guys who regulary monitior this website are gonna set up a sting operation at his feeder and wait for him to ''misuse'' a pesticide???

and BTW It must be kinda like our job... sitting around monitoring hunting/fishing sites


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

finz said:


> Whitetail domains has a big thread on using golden malrin...


Where? I did a search and couldn't find it. What is the name of the thread?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Besides it being against federal law, it is very unwise to use that pesticide in that application. You will also likely kill vultures, mexican eagles, hawks, bobcats, etc.
It is because of issues like this that almost all second generation rodenticides will no longer be available to the general public.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good Point!!



JDS said:


> Besides it being against federal law, it is very unwise to use that pesticide in that application. You will also likely kill vultures, mexican eagles, hawks, bobcats, etc.
> It is because of issues like this that almost all second generation rodenticides will no longer be available to the general public.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Sounds like I shouldn't use that stuff. Anybody got any ideas about what might work in a pen where there about 20 ***** munching on protein? Looks like we'll be hunting record book ***** next year instead of deer if we don't do something.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Well if its in a pen there is a lot less chance of dogs ect. getting in.. if you use cherry coke that will decrease the chance of birds of prey and cats ect. because they are not after the sardine for a meal...but yea sounds like you should use something else...


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Rack Ranch.....Got any **** dogs? They need to be bad arses though based on the size of some of those *****.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

LOL.. I can get you some hog dogs


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Get some connibear traps. They are non selective, but work very well and are instant killers. PM me If you need to know where to order them from, or need info on setting them effectively.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

JDS- Would there be a chance of catching a deer leg if I put them in or around feed pens?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

STEVE SA said:


> JDS- Would there be a chance of catching a deer leg if I put them in or around feed pens?


Almost 1 in a 1000000, considers snap shut horizontally. Whereas "conventional" steel traps shut "upwards" with their jaws.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Not if you set them properly. The Conibear # 220 is a very good trap, just don't get your hand caught in it, (don't ask how I know).
There is some very good info at the link below.

http://www.captaindaves.com/buckshot/220.htm

This is where I get my traps, etc.

http://www.rpoutdoors.com/

Good luck, and just remember as per TP&WD, you cannot retain the carcass or pelt of a nuisance fur bearing animal.

Regs.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/media/pwd_br_w7000_0065.pdf


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't ask don't tell and don't post pics


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Fun to trap em, good way to teach kids to trap. **** cuffs filled with corn works good, if ya want to get rid of em just throw a hand full of monkey balls in each feed pen, will not kill anything but *****(not a poison), easyest way. Fun to hunt at night. 330 magnums work well too!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Cool pic..


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Heck guys- I'm going to try both monkey balls and conibear traps. At last count, we had 21 ***** in one feed pen at the same time. The protein feeder looked like a Christmas tree decorated with *****. We'll see what happens.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Good luck Steve.
Wampus, are you talking about "Horse Apples", (osage orange fruit)? If so, I have never heard of that but have to admit the only thing I have ever seen eat them is squirrels.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

If any landowner or cattle operator or next door neighbors dogs got into flybait or even those conibear traps I am sure the lease would be broken asap, have you guys forgotten that landowner, cowboys, hunters next door have cow dogs, pet dogs, bird dogs??? What are you going to do if the renter takes a sick cowdog to the vet and the vet tells him its full of flybait and they figure out the hunting tenant has illegally used flybait to kill varmits and have killed or made sick the cowdog the renter had the right to use to work his cows with?? Felony charge of animal cruelty comes to mind as well as a civil suit to recover the cost of the cow dogs killed or injured, not worth it, buy some box traps at TSC and shoot the ***** and dump them away from water source. I have 20 spincast type feeders and had this problem, everytime i went down i set box traps and shoot the ***** and buried them with a backhoe, not worth buying flybait and risking getting caught and losing a lease, bad idea and advice with this flybait for sure along with those conibear traps.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He is going to use them inside a feeder pen and the rancher needs to keep his dogs away from my feeder.............


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Wampuscat.... Where can I find some male monkeys to shoot, so I can get some of them monkey balls.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> He is going to use them inside a feeder pen and the rancher needs to keep his dogs away from my feeder.............


...and he has decided not to use the flybait, and there are numerous ways to make the conibears selective ie., setting them on suspended logs (they make clips just for this), using fruit based baits, etc. Also, there are a lot of old, smart ***** that you won't catch in a live trap.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

STEVE SA said:


> Wampuscat.... Where can I find some male monkeys to shoot, so I can get some of them monkey balls.


Dilley


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Monkey balls are about the size of a thumb. The are not poison, and kill only the *****. Something about thier digestive system. I spent a lot of time trapping *****, then one day an old rancher asked me why I didn't just use monkey balls. We get em at the local feed store.


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Wampuscat... I'm headed to the feed store on my next trip south.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We have trained the deer on our place how to get the ***** to go next door LOL....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> We have trained the deer on our place how to get the ***** to go next door LOL....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


HAHA GETOWNOUTTAHEEYAH!


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> We have trained the deer on our place how to get the ***** to go next door LOL....http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


So that's why all those big deer have been jumping over that high fence between us and our neighbor.. He didn't train them to stop when they get to the fence.LOL....


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

STEVE SA said:


> So that's why all those big deer have been jumping over that high fence between us and our neighbor.. He didn't train them to stop when they get to the fence.LOL....


 No they walk around... LOL I just thought the **** thing was funny......


----------



## STEVE SA (Dec 15, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> No they walk around... LOL I just thought the **** thing was funny......


Glad to see we can make light fun of each other without anybody getting their panties in a wad.


----------



## DMANCAN (Apr 7, 2009)

monkey chow makes em suffer i hear. I hate a **** as much as the last but shoot I want to kill quick.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

DMANCAN said:


> monkey chow makes em suffer i hear. I hate a **** as much as the last but shoot I want to kill quick.


Agreed.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DMANCAN said:


> monkey chow makes em suffer i hear. I hate a **** as much as the last but shoot I want to kill quick.


I agree, but a crow on the other hand..........


----------



## DMANCAN (Apr 7, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> I agree, but a crow on the other hand..........


Just be careful with crows lol. You dont want to have to eat one you poisoned. lol


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

DMANCAN said:


> monkey chow makes em suffer i hear. I hate a **** as much as the last but shoot I want to kill quick.


Saw monkey chow on another thread, I think a **** can eat out of pert near any other animals bowl and do just fine. Stick to stuff that is made to control them.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Why don't you guys just call me and let me have fun with the problem.. I have invested upwards of 10,000 just ta kill the bastages at night silently.
I love ta hunt varmits.. you can have the cute deer.. I want your *****, coyote, and small hogs....


----------

